# Yet another grain free food, Hi-Tek Naturals



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Hi-Tek Naturals, Super Premium Grain Free Dog Food

Lamb 

Ingredients 
Lamb Meal, Sweet Potato, Potato, Peas, Pork Meal, Chicken Meal, Chicken Fat (Preserved with 
Natural Mixed Tocopherols), Duck Meal, Egg, Salmon Meal, Flaxseed, Sea Salt, Tomato, Blueberry, 
Raspberry, Choline Chloride, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation 
Product, Lactobacillus Casei Fermentation Product, Bifido Bacterium Fermentation Product, 
Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Vitamin E Supplement, Biotin, Niacin Supplement, 
d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Acetate, Riboflavin (Source of Vitamin B2), Vitamin B12 
Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate (Source of Vitamin B5), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Source of 
Vitamin B6), Citric Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Zinc 
Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, 
Manganese Oxide, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Iodate. 

Guaranteed Analysis 
Crude Protein (Min)......................................31.0% 
Crude Fat (Min)............................................15.0% 
Crude Fiber (Max)..........................................3.0% 
Moisture (Max)..............................................10.0% 
Sodium.... .......................................................0.3% 
Zinc... .....................................................120 mg/kg 
Selenium...............................................0.12 mg/kg 
Vitamin E (Min)........................................160 IU/kg 
Linoleic Acid (Omega–6 Fatty Acids) (Min).....2.5%* 
Omega–3 Fatty Acids (Min)............................0.4% 

Chicken: 

Ingredients 
Ch icken Meal, Sweet Potato, Potato, Peas, Pork Meal, Egg, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Natural Mixed 
Tocopherols), Duck Meal, Salmon Meal, Flaxseed, Sea Salt, Tomato, Blueberry, Raspberry, Choline 
Chloride, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Lactobacillus Casei 
Fermentation Product, Bifido Bacterium Fermentation Product, Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation 
Product, Vitamin E Supplement, Biotin, Niacin Supplement, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Acetate, 
Riboflavin (Source of Vitamin B2), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate (Source of Vitamin 
B5), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Source of Vitamin B6), Citric Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid, 
Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Manganese 
Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Oxide, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Iodate. 

Guaranteed Analysis 
Crude Protein (Min)......................................32.0% 
Crude Fat (Min)............................................16.0% 
Crude Fiber (Max)..........................................3.0% 
Moisture (Max)..............................................10.0% 
Sodium.... .......................................................0.3% 
Zinc... .....................................................120 mg/kg 
Selenium...............................................0.12 mg/kg 
Vitamin E (Min)........................................160 IU/kg 
Linoleic Acid (Omega–6 Fatty Acids) (Min).....2.5%* 
Omega–3 Fatty Acids (Min)............................0.4%*


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

:O I reaally like the way these look, a few different proteins too, nice to have variety :biggrin:.

On the other hand when it comes to their grain-inclusive products, I don't like their "large breed" formulas


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

They look pretty good. When you add up all the meals it seems it would be allot of meat. I didn't look over the sight however.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Doesnt look too bad, but I dont like when the lamb ones have chicken in them. All of the dogs Ive had for the past 15 years have been allergic!:suspicious: So I like when the lamb ones DONT have it, and instead of duck, turkey or something other then chicken!:wink:


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes I know what you mean. I think chicken must be cheaper than other things to put in because seems like allot of them do it. I have to be careful because Marlo is allergic to something and I haven't figured it out what it is. So I have 2 things I know she can eat and am afraid to try anything new.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I love the link how it says super premium! :lol:

it's a bit deceiving imo, meals are generally not as good of a quality as named meat products, "deboned chicken" for instance or "deboned lamb" but i would say as far as grain free and affordable goes, it's not terrible 

According to AAFCO
"Poultry meal is the dry rendered product from a combination of clean flesh and skin with or without accompanying bone, derived from the parts of whole carcasses of poultry or a combination thereof, exclusive of feathers, heads, feet, and entrails.It shall be suitable for use in animal food. If it bears a name descriptive of its kind, it must correspond thereto."

YUM!!!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Tobi said:


> I love the link how it says super premium! :lol:
> 
> it's a bit deceiving imo, meals are generally not as good of a quality as named meat products, "deboned chicken" for instance or "deboned lamb" but i would say as far as grain free and affordable goes, it's not terrible
> 
> ...


 with dry kibbles it's best to have the emats in meal form, as once the food is dried, it would be too costly to use enough meat to make up a substantial portion of the food .


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Doesnt look too bad, but I dont like when the lamb ones have chicken in them. All of the dogs Ive had for the past 15 years have been allergic!:suspicious: So I like when the lamb ones DONT have it, and instead of duck, turkey or something other then chicken!:wink:


these foods look ok..but it's pretty much one meat meal followed by potatoes and peas before the other meat meals are listed. So doesn't look too meat heavy, or too varid. i would have rpeferred the meals first, then the potaters and peas.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> with dry kibbles it's best to have the emats in meal form, as once the food is dried, it would be too costly to use enough meat to make up a substantial portion of the food .


Somehow champion manages...


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I wish all the meats/meat meals came before the potatoes and peas(like Orijen, EVO and TOTW). Nonetheless, still a nice food to add to your rotation.


----------

